# Weekly Photo Challenge #21 for Week of 12/6/15



## wvdawg (Dec 6, 2015)

This week's theme is - decoration - the interpretation is up to you. 
The Rules:

#1- Photos will be in compliance with the rules of this forum.

#2- This is NOT a competition. The sole intent of this challenge is fun and friendship.

#3- There are no "image quality" standards or requirements. Shots taken with cell phones, iPads, point & shoots, etc. are just as welcome as those taken with DSLRs and top of the line gear. This challenge is about participation and enjoying photography.

#4- Submitted photos will be new pics taken just for this week's challenge. The intent is to get out there and have fun with photography, not to show off stuff you’ve already taken. 

#5- Please submit only one photo per week in the challenge thread that shows your interpretation of this week's theme. Be creative! (You may start your own thread for sharing of your other shots.) 

#6- Challenge yourself to be a participant of each week's challenge, but feel free to jump in at any point.

#7- HAVE FUN!

Dennis


----------



## Glenn (Dec 6, 2015)

Taken last night in Floral City, FL for Heritage Fest...Have a bunch more, but I'll hold onto those for a separate post. Kinda a Glittery Light Show...


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 6, 2015)

Nice.  Gotta love Christmas lights at night!


----------



## K80Shooter (Dec 10, 2015)

I love the decoration nature put on this Sango Kaku


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 10, 2015)

Nature has a beautiful decorating palette!  Good eye for the shot!


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 10, 2015)

*Simplified the decoration*

on the mantle this year.


----------



## K80Shooter (Dec 11, 2015)

Looks real good WVDawg.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 12, 2015)

Our little Charlie Brown tree


----------



## K80Shooter (Dec 13, 2015)

Nothing wrong with a Charlie Brown tree, it's the thought that matters most.
Good shot.


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 13, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Our little Charlie Brown tree



Looks awesome Mike!  I see Chase has his stocking already hung too!


----------

